# Ne... que



## Naxos

Bonsoir tout le monde!
Je me demande si ces propositions sont bien:

- Tu aimes cette veste verte?
+ Oui, elle *n'est pas que* très chic elle est aussi comfortable.
+ Oui, elle *n'est pas que* très chic mais comfortable aussi.

Je veux travailler avec propositions "ne...que". 
Il y a autre forme pour construire ces propositions?

Merci d'avance!
=)


----------



## fativeta

Naxos said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde!
> Je me demande si ces propositions sont bien:
> 
> - Tu aimes cette veste verte?
> + Oui, elle *n'est pas que* très chic elle est aussi comfortable.
> + Oui, elle *n'est pas que* très chic mais comfortable aussi.
> 
> Je veux travailler avec propositions "ne...que".
> Il y a autre forme pour construire ces propositions?
> 
> Merci d'avance!
> =)


hola,
permittez moi de vous passer ces propositions :

oui, elle est confortable et très chic
oui elle n'est pas seulement très chic mais aussi confortable
oui, elle au meme temps chic et confortable


----------



## Naxos

Merci pour ton aide!
=)


----------



## Passi

Hola me conecto por primera vez, a ver si  te puedo ayudar.

Creo haber entendido que quieres utilizar las formas que llamamos en francés "restriction" es decir "ne... que" como en el ejemplo:
 il ne fait que s'amuser: 
 no hace más que divertirse 
 je ne bois que de l'eau qui peut se traduire de deux façons: No bebo más que agua
Solo bebo agua
No bebo sino agua

Si la restricción se refiere a una cantidad  o una calidad mejor emplear "más que" si se refiere a un complemento de manera mejor "sino".

tus ejemplos no permiten esta construcción y los demás te lo han traducido bastante bien.
Espero haberte ayudado hasta luego.


----------



## Fanny1984

Hola!

Bueno, ademas de los empleos que propone Passi, que son lo mas usual, también "ne... que" se puede usar con tus ejemplos.

Oui, elle *n'est pas que* chic, mais aussi comfortable.

No se dice con "très", y la palabra "aussi" se pone delante del adjectivo. La frase no es muy... natural, pero la construccion es correcta. Creo que no se usa mucho asi al hablar.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Hola!

"Elle n'est pas que chic mais aussi confortable" es sin duda correcto gramaticalmente pero suena torpe, poco natural, porque en francés no solemos modificar un adjetivo, especialmente si es muy corto (una silaba) con el adverbio "que". "Elle n'est pas seulement chic, elle est aussi confortable."

"Elle n'est pas que grande mais aussi belle" (ésta suena realmente fatal) > "Elle n'est pas seulement belle, elle est également intelligente", "Elle n'est pas simplement belle, est est aussi intelligente [/ intelligente aussi]"

A veces, no suena tan mal, sin embargo... "Il n'est pas que fou, vous savez, il est aussi génial" / "Il n'est pas seulement fou, vous savez, il est aussi génial"... El uso tiene su importancia, pero con "seulement + adjetivo" seguro que no va a sonar mal.


Ademàs, en muchos casos, cuando el nùcleo de la frase es una estructura atributiva, es preferible repetir el pronombre personal sujeto y el verbo : "Il n'est pas que/seulement... il est aussi"

_[a]_ no solo es *, sino que también es [c] > [a] n'est pas seulement , il est également [c]

Pero decimos sin problema:

[a] no sòlo hace [x], sino que también hace [y] > [a] ne fait pas que [x] mais aussi [y] (Il ne mange pas que des pommes mais aussi des poires. Il n'a pas critiqué que sa soeur mais aussi ses cousins...).*


----------



## bertasans

Hola, buenos dias,

No acabo de pillar bien el sentido de esta construcción. Podeis sugerirme una traducción?

L'ortodoxie renaisssante *ne s'en montre que plus attachée *a ses symboles, a ses traditions.

Habla del resurgir de la liturgia ortodoxa en la Rusia actual.

Gracias


----------



## SOL1

Hola,

Signica que la ortodoxia "renaissante" está aún mas unida a sus simbolos y tradiciones.

Espero entiendas mejor ahora

ciao


----------



## Einfach.

*ne peut prétendre qu’au statut d’auditeur libre
*Salut!

cette phrase dit "solo puede aspirar al estatus de asistente libre" ou "no puede pretender aspirar al estatus de asistente libre"?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## gersonalarcon

Salut Einfach!

Primero que nada debes recordar que la palabra *"solo"* se usa para hablar de soledad y *"sólo"* para hablar de solamente, desde aquí podemos comenzar diciendo que la frase entonces diría:

*"Puede aspirar sólo al estatus de oyente libre"*

Imagíno que el texto se refiere a la participación de un alumno en clases. Soy un principiante así es que te sugiero esperar más opciones.

Au revoir, hasta luego.

Gerson.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Einfach. said:


> Salut!
> 
> cette phrase dit
> "*sólo puede aspirar al estatus de asistente libre*"  (lo define:  "ne ...que..").
> "no puede pretender aspirar al estatus de asistente libre"


----------



## gersonalarcon

Salut!

Estoy muy de acuerdo con que la frase comience con "Sólo puede..."
Pero en el caso de la palabra *"auditeur"*, ¿no sería mejor cambiarla como *"oyente"*? ya que  si se habla de alguién que toma clases en dónde toda la clase es asistente y hay quienes además están en calidad de oyentes, creo entonces que se debiera cambiar *asistente *por *oyente* ya que así sería más específico respecto de quienes asisten a clases ¿es que acaso no se refiere a eso el texto?

Mira lo que sucede en este diálogo entre "A" y "B" en estos dos casos:

CASO 1 (Usando *"asistente"*)
A:Ese chico tiene estatus de asistente libre, ¿sabías?
B:¿Cómo?, ¡¿asistente libre?!, ¿a qué te refieres con eso?
A:Él sólo puede entrar a clases a aprender el ramo, pero no dará los exámenes.
B:haaa, él vá de oyente a las clases, entonces no será calficado.
A:Sí sólo asistirá de oyente...

CASO 2 (Usando* "oyente"*)
A:Míra, ese chico vá sólo de oyente a clases 
B:Ufff ¡que suerte la de él, no será calificado!
A:Sí, pero tampco obtendrá el curso...

Tengo la sensación de que vá por ahí todo esto.
Espero haber ayudado.

Au revoir!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A propósito de la palabra solo, quiero recordar lo que el DPD (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas) dice:



> 3.2.3. _sólo/solo._ La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación, no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.


 

Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo con lo de oyente.


----------



## Tina.Irun

De acuerdo con vosotros, "auditeur" es oyente. 

Sólo he mirado la traducción de ne...que


----------



## cecech

Hola todos

Es mi primera vez 

El problema: como traducir 

"elles ne composent que 25% des importations du pays..."

Compone solamente 25% de las importaciones del país ???
Es el "ne"

Gracias de ayudarme


----------



## marcoszorrilla

No significan / comprenden más que el 50% de las importaciones del país.


----------



## fragnol

Sólo representan el 25% de las importaciones del país 

A+


----------



## El hindi

Hola a todos ! 
Estoy escribiendo una análisis de filme y quiero decir :

*L'intrigue ne commence qu'après.....*

No sé escribir la negación !

una propuesta ?
Gracias !


----------



## lafitez

¿Qué te parece esto? 
La intriga sólo comienza después de...


----------



## El hindi

Gracias, me parece bueno.

Quisiera saber más sobre la negación en español.
Por ejemplo, cómo puedo escribir _Je n'ai que 10 euros_
Hay algo para expressar el *ne...que* ? 
O la sola solución es *Yo solo tengo 10 euros* ?


----------



## lafitez

Es correcta, pero escribe "sólo" acentuado, que aquí es adverbio y no adjetivo ("solo" sin tilde).
Si no, algunas veces te lo puedes encontrar como "No tengo más que 10€", pero depende de la frase. Por ejemplo, en la anterior no funcionaría.


----------



## rolandbascou

Se puede decir "la intriga no empieza sino ..."


----------



## Arrius

rolandbascou said:


> Se puede decir "la intriga no empieza sino ..."


 
Non, ici cela n'est pas possible, et signifierait:
*L'intrigue ne commence pas, mais, au contraire,/ mais au lieu de cela,....*


----------



## rolandbascou

Arrius said:


> Non, ici cela n'est pas possible, et signifierait:
> *L'intrigue ne commence pas, mais, au contraire,/ mais au lieu de cela,....*


 
Si, je crois : la intriga *no *empieza sino despues de ...
Ce qui traduit bien "l´intrigue *ne* commence qu´après ..."


----------



## Paquita

rolandbascou said:


> Si, je crois : la intriga *no *empieza sino despues de ...
> Ce qui traduit bien "l´intrigue *ne* commence qu´après ..."


 
De acuerdo con el sentido.

Mi propuesta = la intriga no comienza hasta + complemento...; pero claro no vale si "après " es adverbio y la frase termina así, sin complemento. Haría falta conocer la frase entera y tener un mínimo de contexto.


----------



## Arrius

*la intriga no empieza sino despues de* ... *rolandbasco*

J'ai cherché dans quelques dictionnaires, le RAE y compris. sans trouver cet emploi du mot _sino_, mais si l'on change la phrase un tout petit peu, *La intriga no empieza inmediatemente/entonces, sino después, *je suis d'accord.


----------



## rolandbascou

Arrius said:


> *la intriga no empieza sino despues de* ... *rolandbasco*
> 
> J'ai cherché dans quelques dictionnaires, le RAE y compris. sans trouver cet emploi du mot _sino_, mais si l'on change la phrase un tout petit peu, *La intriga no empieza inmediatemente/entonces, sino después, *je suis d'accord.


 
Pourtant on dit "no vendré sino mañana" par exemple


----------



## Arrius

Peut-être que tu as raison.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

rolandbascou said:


> Pourtant on dit "no vendré sino mañana" par exemple


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Roland.


----------



## Arrius

_*no vendré sino mañana*"_   Je me demande s'il s'agit ici d'une forme abrégée de
_No vendré hoy sino mañana._
En vuestra opinión ¿sería correcto decir: _No tengo sino un tenedor: me hace falta un cuchillo_ _tambien   _?  Como dije ya, no he podido encontrar eso en ningun diccionario


----------



## Domtom

Arrius said:


> _*no vendré sino mañana*"_ Je me demande s'il s'agit ici d'une forme abrégée de
> _No vendré hoy sino mañana._
> En vuestra opinión ¿sería correcto decir: _No tengo sino un tenedor: me hace falta un cuchillo_ _tambien _? Como dije ya, no he podido encontrar eso en ningun diccionario


 
1) No, no significa "no vendré hoy sino mañana", sino "sólo mañana me será posible venir".
2) Sí, es correcto "No tengo sino un tenedor, etc."


----------



## Domtom

lafitez said:


> Es correcta, pero escribe "sólo" acentuado, que aquí es adverbio y no adjetivo ("solo" sin tilde).
> Sino, algunas veces te lo puedes encontrar como "No tengo más que 10€", pero depende de la frase. Por ejemplo, en la anterior no funcionaría.


 
No es obligatorio acentuar "_solo_" en el sentido de "_solamente_" cuando no hay posibilidad alguna de confudirlo con "_solo_" en el sentido de _"sin compañía o sin otras cosas_", según las nuevas normas de la RAE.


----------



## Domtom

lafitez said:


> ¿Qué te parece esto?
> La intriga sólo comienza después de...


 
Bien.



El hindi said:


> ¿cómo puedo escribir _Je n'ai que 10 euros?_
> Hay algo para expressar el *ne...que* ?
> O la sola solución es *Yo solo tengo 10 euros* ?


 
Bien.



rolandbascou said:


> Si, je crois : la intriga *no *empieza sino despues de ...
> Ce qui traduit bien "l´intrigue *ne* commence qu´après ..."


 
Sí creo.



Paquit& said:


> De acuerdo con el sentido.
> 
> Mi propuesta = la intriga no comienza hasta + complemento...; pero claro no vale si "après " es adverbio y la frase termina así, sin complemento. Haría falta conocer la frase entera y tener un mínimo de contexto.


 
También es verdad.


----------



## Ureshii

Hola,
me gustaría que me ayudaran con esta frase:
 "Il n'y avait que lui, ses parents venaient de partir au travail"

Yo he intentado traducirla, aunque no se si está bien. Ahí va mi intento:
"No había nadie más que él, sus padres acababan de irse a trabajar"


----------



## Outsider

"No había sino él..."

"No estaba nadie sino él..."


----------



## shaky

Yo creo que la mejor opción y la más correcta es la que propone Ureshii. 
"No había nadie más que él"

Con respecto a las ideas de Outsider, pienso que no son del todo correctas o por lo menos a mí no me suenan bien, ya que creo que sino no puede usarse en construcciones así. 

Sino se usa más bien para decir _il n'y avait pas deux personnes, mais trois. _Mientras que en este caso se estaría usando para traducir _il n'y avait que lui, _que tiene un significado distinto. Para traducir esta expresión francesa, construcciones como nada/nadie/ninguno más que... suelen ser apropiadas, o a veces sencillamente sólo: "Sólo estaba él". 

Espero haberme explicado con claridad...


----------



## Ureshii

Si, mucha claridad, muchas gracias por la colaboración. Es que al principio no tenía ni idea de lo que podía significar esa construcción, pero mientras escribía el post se me ocurrió de repente ese posible significado, me alegro de que no esté mal 


Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Il n'y avait que lui, ses parents venaient de partir au travail"
> "No había nadie más que él, sus padres acababan de irse a trabajar"


 
Hola:
Yo lo diría de manera más sencilla:
Estaba solo (en casa), sus padres....
Se había quedado solo, sus padres...


----------



## escapada

Hola Ureshi , tu respuesta es la correcta , "sólo estaba él en la casa"


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

*Il n'y avait que lui=*"sólo estaba él en la casa"/ "Estaba sólo...."/ "Se había quedado sólo, ..."     

En español no es usual negar dos veces para afirmar algo, cuando leo frases de ese tipo (con doble negación) tengo la impresión que es un texto que viene del francés.....

À +


----------



## Mirelia

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Yo lo diría de manera más sencilla:
> Estaba sólo (en casa), sus padres....
> Se había quedado sólo, sus padres...


 
Disculpa, Tina, la corrección: pero en estos dos casos es solo, sin tilde.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mirelia said:


> Disculpa, Tina, la corrección: pero en estos dos casos es solo, sin tilde.


 
Sí, por supuesto, es "solo". (seul).
Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## marialadelbarrio

Salut, je suis tres perdu parce que je ne sais pas comme comprendre le suivante construction,  très bien utilisé au francais ecrit:
"il n'apparaît que par differentiel" peut être, mon suggestion est: 
"no aparece mas que el diferencial".
Merci


----------



## titenessie

Hola, mas contexto seria mejor pero para ayudarte :

"Il n'apparait que par différentiel" podria ser "Il n'apparait *seulement* que *par*..." es decir que *solo* el diffrencial permite la aparicion;

Pero, sin contexto, no estoy segura.


----------



## marialadelbarrio

hola, agrego más del texto:

"'l'existential étant le substract  de l'existentiel, il apparaît que par differentiel - de même que, dans le drame, c'est depuis le dialogue primaire que peut être entrevi le dialogue secondaire".
El asunto es que a menudo  me encuentro con construcciones con ne + verbo+ que y no se que tipo de construcción gramatical es, si es uan negación o es un modo verbal especifico, pero de acuerdo con lo que se no es un subjuntivo. Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, y si tienes sugerencias respecto a págians que pueda visitar para tener mas claro ese ne ..que, te lo agradeceria. Hasta pronto


----------



## titenessie

marialadelbarrio said:


> hola, agrego más del texto:
> 
> "'l'existential étant le substract  de l'existentiel, il apparaît que par differentiel - de même que, dans le drame, c'est depuis le dialogue primaire que peut être entrevi le dialogue secondaire".



"Il *n*'apparait que..." o "Il apparait que...", porqué no es la misma cosa, la misma significacion...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Titenessie *está bien encaminado: *solo aparece por diferencial*.


----------



## marialadelbarrio

Hola , disulpa, no me fije ..es como lo envio a continuacion:
'l'existential étant le substract de l'existentiel, il n'apparaît que par differentiel - de même que, dans le drame, c'est depuis le dialogue primaire que peut être entrevi le dialogue secondaire".
Gracias por tu colaboración


----------



## Rose24

¡Hola!
No sé como traducir la frase siguiente "la semaine n'a été que pluie, vent et giboulées"
¿la semana fue sólo lluvia, viento y chubascos"?
Gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Je dirais: "En toda la semana no ha habido más que lluvia, viento y chaparrones".


----------



## boadicea7

Hola. alguien me podrìa por favor explicar cual sería la traducción en español de esta forma gramatical:

Ne..(verbo)...que....

Ejemplo:
Il ne mange que poisson.

Sospecho que es algo asi como ' el no come mas que pescado', pero no estoy segura.
Es que falte a esa clase y no estoy segura!


----------



## Alex Filocolo

Creo que esa es la traducción correcta. Referiéndose a un cosa con exclusión de las demás, pero espera la confirmación de alguien más.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Este tipo de negación es conocido como _négation restrictive_. En castellano, se puede traducir de dos modos:

No + verbo + más que
Sólo + verbo

Por ejemplo: _Elle ne fait que danser_ podría ser traducido por _Ella no hace más que bailar,_ o bien _Ella solo baila_.

Una preguntita para ti, Boadicea: ¿tu frase lee _il ne mange que poisson_ o _il ne mange que *du* poisson_?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Alex Filocolo

Una pregunta, cuando se utiliza la negación ne + verbe + que, ¿aplica la misma regla que el artículo partitivo (creo que así se llaman) se convierte en de?


----------



## swift

Alex Filocolo said:


> Una pregunta: Cuando se utiliza la negación ne + verbe + que, ¿aplica la misma regla que el artículo partitivo que se convierte en de?



Hola Alex:

Bienvenido al foro tú también .

No, esa regla no se aplica porque no se trata de una cantidad cero, sino de una negación restrictiva. Compara las siguientes frases:

- Il mange *du* poisson tous les jours.
- Il *ne* mange *jamais de *poisson.​ - Il *ne *mange *que *du poisson = *La seule chose* qu'il mange, c'est du poisson.​El artículo partitivo se transforma en la preposición *de* únicamente cuando se trata de una cantidad cero. Y se conserva en las frases negativas que contienen el verbo _être_.

- C'est *du* sel ? - Non ! Ce n'est pas *du* sel, c'est *du* sucre !

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## boadicea7

SWIFT:

gracias por tu explicacion.

pero la oración que me dieron es tal cual la puse ahi:
'il ne mange que poisson'
sin el *du*

por? deberia llevarlo?


----------



## swift

boadicea7 said:


> Gracias por tu explicación.
> 
> Pero la oración que me dieron es tal cual la puse ahí: "il ne mange que poisson", sin el *du*. ¿Por? ¿Debería llevarlo?



Hola:

Me da gusto que mi explicación sea útil...

Me extraña que no aparezca el artículo partitivo en esa frase. Si se habla del pescado sin precisar la cantidad, debe emplearse el partitivo, ya que se trata de una cantidad indefinida. También podría pensarse en una frase como ésta:

- Il ne mange que ce poisson.

En la que no se necesita el partitivo porque se trata de un pescado específico, lo cual es señalado por el adjetivo demostrativo *ce*.

Otra posibilidad:

- Il ne mange que le poisson qu'il pêche.

De nuevo, se trata de un pescado específico: come sólo el que él pesca.

No digo que la construcción que te dieron sea imposible... Pero me gustaría saber si la frase se acaba ahí.

¿Te queda claro?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## camellosc

Hola a todos, tengo una tremenda confusión con esta frase : el ne... que creo que en este caso no es "solo" o "solamente" el tema es hidrología, medición de un caudal de río.. agradeceré vuestra ayuda 

Texto original :

Ceci peut se produire au cours d'un jaugeage complet lors de grandes crues. Sur quelques verticales situées dans la zone de courant maximal, qui est de plus celle où les charriages en surface sont les plus importants, il peut arriver qu'il ne soit pas possible d'explorer toute la profondeur du fait des risques de détérioration ou de perte de matériel. Dans ce cas, ne seront réalisées en prenant toutes les précautions voulues, que quelques mesures au voisinage de la surface, ou même, le plus souvent qu'une seule mesure en surface.

Mi versión:

Esto puede ocurrir durante un aforo completo en el transcurso de grandes crecidas. En algunas verticales dentro de la zona de corriente máxima, que es además aquella donde los deslizamientos en la superficie son los más importantes, puede ser que no sea posible explorar toda la profundidad, debido a los riesgos de deterioro o pérdida de material. En este caso, sólo se realizarán tomando todas las precauciones necesarias, en algunas medidas en la cercanía de la superficie, o incluso, a más menudo que sola medida en la superficie.


----------



## Paquita

Tienes toda la razón al pensar que "ne ... que"  es "solamente".

La frase se estructura así:
Dans ce cas, ne seront réalisées en prenant toutes les précautions voulues, que quelques mesures au voisinage de la surface
==>
Dans ce cas, seront réalisées en prenant toutes les précautions voulues, seulement quelques mesures au voisinage de la surface

El orden de las palabras coincide con el español... sujeto (mesures...) pospuesto...

Debes quitar el "en" delante de este sujeto

El otro sujeto es "une seule mesure en surface." Se construye igual.

En tu lugar, echaría un vistazo a estos hilos: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1267010
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1139093
No te los comento por la regla 2  Pero si tienes dudas, complétalos.


----------



## camellosc

Muchiiiisimas Gracias, voy a a mejorar mi versión en español


----------



## Schrift

Hola a todo tengo una duda con la construcción NE....QUE.En la siguiente frase:
"_Depuis mon premier âge, je n’ai aimé d’aller qu’à cheval"

Podría ser "_ Desde muy no me gustaba más que andar a caballo”


Este es el contexto; "il ne semble pas très doué non plus, l’équitation mise à part. _« Depuis mon premier âge, je n’ai aimé d’aller qu’à cheval"_


----------



## hoanvietnam

Hola :

Mi professor nos enseño que "Ne...que..." quiere decir :SOLO. Je ne manque que du poisson => como solo pescado.

En francés, *du, de la* quiere dar una cantitad indifinitiva : Je bois du cafe, je mange de la viande

Diganme si estan correctos.

Gracias
-------

"depuis mon premier âge, je n'ai aimé d'aller qu'à cheval" => desde pequeño, a mi, ya solo me gustaba andar a caballo.


----------



## Dentellière

hoanvietnam said:


> Hola :
> 
> Mi professor nos enseño que "Ne...que..." quiere decir :SOLO. Je ne manque que du poisson => como solo pescado.
> 
> En francés, *du, de la* quiere dar una cantitad indifinitiva : Je bois du cafe, je mange de la viande
> 
> Diganme si estan correctos.
> 
> Gracias
> -------
> 
> "depuis mon premier âge, je n'ai aimé d'aller qu'à cheval" => desde pequeño, a mi, ya solo me gustaba andar a caballo.




Oui. "ne...que.."  signifie :  sólo  / solamente

Solamente come pescado (= únicamente, exclusivamente)
Desde pequeño sólo me gustaba andar a caballo
Desde pequeño, lo único que me gustaba era andar a caballo

Que tengas buenas noches


----------



## hoanvietnam

Hola Dentellière :

He aprendido una cosa nueva de español. Gracias

Buenas noches


----------



## Schrift

Gracias por todooo ahora si que está claro!!!


----------



## xyspy

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¡Hola a todos!
J'ai un soucis pour traduire la tournure "*ce n'est qu'en... que...*"
par exemple pour la phrase: "*Ce n'est qu'*en faisant un séjour dans un pays étranger *que *j'obtiendrai les bases qu'il me faut"

Je traduirais par "Sólamente/únicamente yendo al extranjero una temporada podré obtener las bases que me faltan"

Pero no me suena de todo bien... Est-ce qu'il y a autre chose que "únicamente" ou "solamente..." ?
Merci!!!

Xyspy


----------



## balderas1973

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​Hola:
Quisiera ayuda para traducir esta expresión:

"bienveillance que le Seigneur ne manifeste à son peuple que si celui-ci se réconcilie avec lui."

Yo lo he traducido así, pero no estoy seguro:

"Bondad que el Señor manifiesta a su pueblo sólo si éste se reconcilia con él."

Entiendo que se trata de la necesidad de la reconciliación antes que el Señor pueda manifestar su bondad al pueblo: "Bondad que el Señor no manifiesta a su pueblo sino en el caso que éste se reconcilie con él", otra opción. Agradezco de antemano la ayuda. ¡Felices Pascuas!


----------



## Pohana

balderas1973 said:


> ...
> Entiendo que se trata de la necesidad de la reconciliación antes que el Señor pueda manifestar su bondad al pueblo...  ¡Felices Pascuas!



Así es 
¡Felices Pascuas!​


----------



## Ysalys

Tienes razón, esa es la traducción correcta, el "ne... que" expresa restricción, yo a mis alumnos se lo explico de esta manera:
"Je n'ai que un frère" "Je ne viendrai que si tu..." "No tengo más que un hermano" "Sólo tengo un hermano" "Vendré sólo si tu..."


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour !
Estoy un poco desorientada con el texto de una factura que acabo de recibir 
¿ una ayuda ?.
El texto es el siguiente:
- Votre facture peut ne reprendre que la totalité de notre préfacturation.

Mi intento:
- Su factura puede no corresponder con el total de nuestra prefactura ? no le encuentro ningún sentido.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Magigan,
_"ne... que"_ es sinónimo de _"seulement"_ e indica la restricción, no la negación (= _"tan sólo"_). Por lo tanto, hay que entender: "Votre facture peut uniquement reprendre la totalité...".


----------



## MAGIGAN

Désolée ! je suis partie..
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, ahora si le encuentro sentido.
Bisous


----------



## epistolario

Hola: ¿Cómo se traduce *que* en esta frase? 

"J'ai été cambriolé jeudi mais je ne m'en suis rendu compte *que* vendredi soir". 

Me robaron la casa pero no me lo di cuenta *hasta* el viernes por la noche. 

¿Está bien y/o hay otras posibilidades? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chlapec

ffrancis said:


> "J'ai été cambriolé jeudi mais je ne m'en suis rendu compte *que* vendredi soir".
> 
> *(El jueves)* me robaron *en* casa (o, *me entraron en casa a robar*) pero no me *lo* di cuenta *hasta* el viernes por la noche.


Está bien. Otras posibilidades: "...pero no fue hasta el viernes que me di cuenta"

En todo caso, ten en cuenta que no estás traduciendo que por hasta, sino traduciendo la estructura *ne + verbe + que*, que tiene varias traducciones posibles según el contexto.


----------



## Mederic

ffrancis said:


> "J'ai été cambriolé jeudi mais je ne m'en suis rendu compte *que* vendredi soir".
> ¿Está bien y/o hay otras posibilidades?


Otra posibilidad : Me robaron el jueves pero me di cuenta *solo *el viernes por la noche.


----------



## lospazio

En la Argentina sería muy probable la construcción: _Me robaron el jueves pero me di cuenta recién el viernes a la noche._


----------



## jprr

otra:        ...pero sólo me enteré .... (enterarse)


----------



## Mederic

jprr said:


> otra:        ...pero sólo me enteré .... (enterarse)


Bien vu en effet.

Ce serait intéressant d'ailleurs d'avoir ici l'avis d'un expert pour expliquer la nuance entre _darse cuenta_ et _enterarse_..


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra posibilidad más:

... *no* me percaté de ello  *sino *el viernes

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 2lousain

Hola a todos! 
Me gustaría saber si hablando normalmente, se puede eliminar u obviar el "ne" al utilizar esta estructura, igual que se hace con el "ne" de la negación normal.
Por ejemplo, podría decir: "J'ai que 10 €"? o es necesario poner el "ne"?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

Depende si quieres copiar nuestros defectos (esto lo decimos a diario...) o hablar con toda la corrección gramatical recomendada por la Académie Française..


----------



## 2lousain

Ok, por tu respuesta entiendo que sí se puede hacer, en un ambiente quizás no tan formal (está claro que en el oral del examen del DELF no puedo hacerlo)!! jeje
Gracias!


----------



## titenessie

Hola amigo!
Normamlemente, se debe decir "ne... que". "J'ai que 10€" es une deformacion. Si quieres hablar un "bon français", debes decir "je n'ai que 10€".

Entiendes?


----------



## Pohana

Paquit& said:


> Depende si quieres copiar nuestros defectos (esto lo decimos a diario...) ...





2lousain said:


> ... por tu respuesta entiendo que sí se puede hacer...


No sólo se puede, se hace...   es uno de mis defectos, remarque...


----------



## Mederic

2lousain said:


> Hola a todos!
> Me gustaría saber si hablando normalmente, se puede eliminar u obviar el "ne" al utilizar esta estructura, igual que se hace con el "ne" de la negación normal.
> Por ejemplo, podría decir: "J'ai que 10 €"? o es necesario poner el "ne"?
> Gracias de antemano.


Hola,
No! Es incorrecto quitar "ne" o en este caso "n'" : Je *n'ai* que 10€

Pero al hablar los franceses suelen decir "J'ai que 10€" y en general quitan el "ne" para hablar más rápido aunque sea mal dicho.

Saludos


----------

